# Carriers



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2009)

Ho appena finito di vedere Carriers. Altro horror movie. Se non l'avete ancora visto ve lo consiglio...

La trama: un virus senza cura sta sterminando l'umanita' (originale eh?). Due fratelli, la fidanzata di uno dei due e una conoscente dell'altro, scappano dal virus e dalle persone infette cercando rifugio in un hotel abbandonato in cui passavano le vacanze estive fin da bambini. Durante il viaggio si trovano a dover affrontare delle scelte per scoprire, una volta arrivati a destinazione, che cio' che sta sterminando l'umanita' non e' un virus. Non e' troppo violento ma e' pesante nei contenuti. Cinque stelle da parte mia.


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di vedere Carriers. Altro horror movie. Se non l'avete ancora visto ve lo consiglio...


dimmi qualcosa...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dimmi qualcosa...


L'ho fatto... mi ha buttata molto giu'... mi servivano 5 minuti per riprendermi landesina:


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho fatto... mi ha buttata molto giu'... mi servivano 5 minuti per riprendermi landesina:


allora me lo devo procurare... non l'ho mai visto in affitto! Ora cerco in rete...
Se metti quello smile, rido da solo e mi avvicino alla camicia di forza


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> allora me lo devo procurare... non l'ho mai visto in affitto! Ora cerco in rete...
> Se metti quello smile, rido da solo e mi avvicino alla camicia di forza


E' nuovo... uscito a settembre del 2009 dovrebbe essere nei cinema piuttosto che nelle videoteche.
Veramente fastidioso cazzo!

(Viva, viva l'olandesina:carneval


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' nuovo... uscito a settembre del 2009 dovrebbe essere nei cinema piuttosto che nelle videoteche.
> Veramente fastidioso cazzo!
> 
> (Viva, viva l'olandesina:carneval


ovviamente qui non se ne vede traccia... ci sono i cinema pieni di stracazzate cosmiche, le megasale stanno ammazzando il bel cinema... ci trovi solo i film blockbuster.:unhappy:
Ho trovato qualcosa in rete... la trama mi sembra un po' abusata, epidemia e zombi infetti. E' anche vero che ciò che conta non è tanto la storia ma come la proponi...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ovviamente qui non se ne vede traccia... ci sono i cinema pieni di stracazzate cosmiche, le megasale stanno ammazzando il bel cinema... ci trovi solo i film blockbuster.:unhappy:
> Ho trovato qualcosa in rete... la trama mi sembra un po' abusata, epidemia e zombi infetti. E' anche vero che ciò che conta non è tanto la storia ma come la proponi...


La trama che propongono con zombi infetti e' per attirare la gente al cinema:rotfl:
L'epidemia e gli zombi sono solo metafore... di fatto zombi non ne ho visti:carneval:
E' un film a basso costo... giusto il costo delle macchine


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2009)

Questa e' la trama che mi ha fatto guardare questo film... 

_Four kids are driving through the desert on the way to the beach, their faces anything but cheery: this isn't Spring Break. They're trying to outrun the end of the world and each other. In Alex and David Pastor's CARRIERS, no one is safe from the viral pandemic threatening to wipe out the human race. Determined to elude the deadly virus, Danny (LOU TAYLOR PUCCI), his brother Brian (CHRIS PINE), his girlfriend Bobby (PIPER PERABO) and Danny's school friend Kate (EMILY VANCAMP) speed across the Southwestern U.S. to reach a place of possible safety. Over the course of four days, the group is faced with moral decisions that no human should ever be forced to face. They discover that their greatest enemy is not the microbe attacking humanity, but the darkness within themselves._


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa e' la trama che mi ha fatto guardare questo film...
> 
> _Four kids are driving through the desert on the way to the beach, their faces anything but cheery: this isn't Spring Break. They're trying to outrun the end of the world and each other. In Alex and David Pastor's CARRIERS, no one is safe from the viral pandemic threatening to wipe out the human race. Determined to elude the deadly virus, Danny (LOU TAYLOR PUCCI), his brother Brian (CHRIS PINE), his girlfriend Bobby (PIPER PERABO) and Danny's school friend Kate (EMILY VANCAMP) speed across the Southwestern U.S. to reach a place of possible safety. Over the course of four days, the group is faced with moral decisions that no human should ever be forced to face. They discover that their greatest enemy is not the microbe attacking humanity, but the darkness within themselves._


eh si, interessante. Sarà difficile procurarlo, dovrò beccarlo in streaming...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eh si, interessante. Sarà difficile procurarlo, dovrò beccarlo in streaming...


Me lo sono visto on line:carneval:
Non so se sia al cinema dalle mie parti, ma tanto qua c'e' tempesta da 3 giorni! Ho rischiato di veder volar via il Licaone stamattina:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2009)

Molti, beccati questo :rotfl::rotfl:
Lo voglio vedere adesso!:carneval:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS-jutv-rh0


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Molti, beccati questo :rotfl::rotfl:
> Lo voglio vedere adesso!:carneval:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS-jutv-rh0


visto questa settimana!!!! Imperdibile :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> visto questa settimana!!!! Imperdibile :carneval:


E non mi dici niente! Maledetto


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E non mi dici niente! Maledetto


eh lo so... ma ci sono un sacco di cose divertenti che faccio e che mi dimentico di raccontarti :carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (20 Novembre 2009)

eh, ma io voglio sapere... cosa fronteggiano!!! Qual è il vero 'virus'!! (e non mi va di vederlo perchè odio gli orror!!! )
Dai, raccontami!!

La trama sembra simile a quella di un film tratto da un gioco della play.... mmmm... Resident Evil!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Novembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> eh, ma io voglio sapere... cosa fronteggiano!!! Qual è il vero 'virus'!! (e non mi va di vederlo perchè odio gli orror!!! )
> Dai, raccontami!!
> 
> La trama sembra simile a quella di un film tratto da un gioco della play.... mmmm... Resident Evil!


Ciao Grande!

Se ti racconto il film faccio da spoiler:carneval:
Comunque non ti far fregare dalla storia degli zombie, veramente non ci sono; non credo sia  un horror nel vero senso della parola l'avrei definito un film drammatico.
Le scelte sono complesse: da una parte ci sono scale di valori e legami affettivi, dall'altra l'istinto di sopravvivenza. Alla fine non vince nessuno, chi e' morto e' morto, chi e' sopravvissuto ha ucciso tutto cio' per cui valeva la pena di vivere.
A me e' piaciuto moltissimo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ciao Grande!
> 
> Se ti racconto il film faccio da spoiler:carneval:
> Comunque non ti far fregare dalla storia degli zombie, veramente non ci sono; non credo sia un horror nel vero senso della parola l'avrei definito un film drammatico.
> ...


 Che poi a pensarci su, spesso succede anche nella vita reale, con le azioni che facciamo.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi a pensarci su, spesso succede anche nella vita reale, con le azioni che facciamo.


Si, infatti quello e' il vero virus che tentano di evitare:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si, infatti quello e' il vero virus che tentano di evitare:carneval:


 ah ecco.... beh credo purtroppo che sia quasi sempre inevitabile, e non c'è vaccino che tenga :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ecco.... beh credo purtroppo che sia quasi sempre inevitabile, e non c'è vaccino che tenga :mexican:


Quasi all'inizio del film c'e' un breve dialogo la cui importanza si capisce solo alla fine
Un tizio con la figlia malata chiede a uno dei fratelli fino a quando hanno intenzione di rimanere isolati... lui risponde fino a quando il virus non sara' morto... la sua amica dice ma il virus e' negli uomini... il ragazzo risponde beh non fa molta differenza:carneval:
Me lo son riguardata, figo... potrebbe competere con i Bastardi nella lista dei miglior film usciti di recente:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quasi all'inizio del film c'e' un breve dialogo la cui importanza si capisce solo alla fine
> Un tizio con la figlia malata chiede a uno dei fratelli fino a quando hanno intenzione di rimanere isolati... lui risponde fino a quando il virus non sara' morto... la sua amica dice ma il virus e' negli uomini... il ragazzo risponde beh non fa molta differenza:carneval:
> *Me lo son riguardata, figo... potrebbe competere con i Bastardi nella lista dei miglior film usciti di recente*:singleeye:


 Addfirittura?!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Addfirittura?!


Si film diversi ma si. Ho anche rivisto i bastardi:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si film diversi ma si. Ho anche rivisto i bastardi:carneval:


 Se fossi donna, mi sarei innamorata del colonnello Hans Landa :carneval: So che sarebbe politicamente scorretto, ma ha fascino da vendere:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se fossi donna, mi sarei innamorata del colonnello Hans Landa :carneval: So che sarebbe politicamente scorretto, ma ha fascino da vendere:mexican:


TROPPO!
Secondo me e' il personaggio "piu' affascinate del film"... gli altri non sono costruiti cosi' bene


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> TROPPO!
> Secondo me e' il personaggio "piu' affascinate del film"... gli altri non sono costruiti cosi' bene


Infatti il finale mi ha fatto un po' incazzare... mi sarebbe piaciuto che una volta libero, Hans avesse sparato al vecchio Brad :mexican: Altro che svastica sulla fronte :carneval:

I primi venti minuti del film e la vicenda nella taverna sono da manuale del cinema.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti il finale mi ha fatto un po' incazzare... mi sarebbe piaciuto che una volta libero, Hans avesse sparato al vecchio Brad :mexican: Altro che svastica sulla fronte :carneval:
> 
> I primi venti minuti del film e la vicenda nella taverna sono da manuale del cinema.


Io m'aspettavo che lo facesse... ma sarebbe stato un cliché... il cattivo che non mantiene la parola e' fotte il buono... invece il bastardo e' il capo dei bastardi:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io m'aspettavo che lo facesse... ma sarebbe stato un cliché... il cattivo che non mantiene la parola e' fotte il buono... invece il bastardo e' il capo dei bastardi:carneval:


Ma per me il cattivo era Brad non Hans... Hans mi è stato simpatico dal primo fotogramma in cui è apparso :carneval: Quando ha tirato fuori il pipone bavarese ho iniziato a ridere ed uno mi ha pure zittito :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma per me il cattivo era Brad non Hans... Hans mi è stato simpatico dal primo fotogramma in cui è apparso :carneval: Quando ha tirato fuori il pipone bavarese ho iniziato a ridere ed uno mi ha pure zittito :mexican:


Politicamente parlando Hans e' il cattivo dovrebbe essere quello che non riconosce un cazzo e non tiene alla parola data... invece il vero cattivo e' Brad.
Comunque te lo dissi di cassarti troppo il personaggio di Landa... a parte pipone anche l'incontro con Shossana dove lui la invita ad aspettare la panna m'ha fatta sganasciare:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Politicamente parlando Hans e' il cattivo dovrebbe essere quello che non riconosce un cazzo e non tiene alla parola data... invece il vero cattivo e' Brad.
> Comunque te lo dissi di cassarti troppo il personaggio di Landa... a parte pipone anche l'incontro con Shossana dove lui la invita ad aspettare la panna m'ha fatta sganasciare:carneval:


vero, perchè quando fa il principino cattivo con la cenerentola traditrice?:carneval: A parte la solita ventata tarantiniana di feticismo del piede, è una scena fantastica.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vero, perchè quando fa il principino cattivo con la cenerentola traditrice?:carneval: A parte la solita ventata tarantiniana di feticismo del piede, è una scena fantastica.


Landa e' molto contraddittorio come personaggio... non ho ben capito da che parte stia: se ci crede veramente o gli piace il suo lavoro e basta... Alla fine e' ben felice di buttarla nel chiulo ai suoi commilitoni... me lo riguardo e ci penso:carneval:
Quentin e' il mio uomo! :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Landa e' molto contraddittorio come personaggio... non ho ben capito da che parte stia: se ci crede veramente o gli piace il suo lavoro e basta... Alla fine e' ben felice di buttarla nel chiulo ai suoi commilitoni... me lo riguardo e ci penso:carneval:
> Quentin e' il mio uomo! :mexican:


 A Landa piace indagare e risolvere o costruire intrighi, a prescindere. Lo dice anche, faceva l'investigatore prima del nazismo... dei tedeschi o degli ebrei o degli americani non gliene frega niente, è un totale egocentrico individualista.:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A Landa piace indagare e risolvere o costruire intrighi, a prescindere. Lo dice anche, faceva l'investigatore prima del nazismo... dei tedeschi o degli ebrei o degli americani non gliene frega niente, è un totale egocentrico individualista.:carneval:


Pero' quando acchiappa l'attricetta fa pensare che quasi non sia cosi'


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' quando acchiappa l'attricetta fa pensare che quasi non sia cosi'


 L'ha visto come un tradimento a se stesso, secondo me... del regime non gliene fregava un cazzo, aveva già ordito un piano per ammazzarli tutti, molto più traditore lui di lei, se per questo. Si conoscevano da tanto tempo e lui non l'aveva mai sospettata. Lo strangolamento è solo orgoglio professionale infranto, l'attricetta ha ferito il suo amor proprio :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'ha visto come un tradimento a se stesso, secondo me... del regime non gliene fregava un cazzo, aveva già ordito un piano per ammazzarli tutti, molto più traditore lui di lei, se per questo. Si conoscevano da tanto tempo e lui non l'aveva mai sospettata. Lo strangolamento è solo orgoglio professionale infranto, l'attricetta ha ferito il suo amor proprio :mexican:


Si hai ragione... non avevo pensato in questi termini.:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si hai ragione... non avevo pensato in questi termini.:carneval:


 Ed ha fatto la fine che meritava :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ed ha fatto la fine che meritava :carneval:


Una che si perde la scarpa merita comunque di morire:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una che si perde la scarpa merita comunque di morire:carneval:


 Vero. Anche se ha guadagnato punti quando ha sparato a quell'insopportabile crucco neo paparino :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero. Anche se ha guadagnato punti quando ha sparato a quell'insopportabile crucco neo paparino :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:

Non ci riesco perche' quell'attrice mi va proprio sul culo! Zero punti per lei, quando ha perso la scarpa poi e' entrata nell'insieme dei numeri negativi:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non ci riesco perche' quell'attrice mi va proprio sul culo! Zero punti per lei, quando ha perso la scarpa poi e' entrata nell'insieme dei numeri negativi:carneval:


a me faceva impazzire come Otto Stiegel fissava l'ufficiale della gestapo mentre giocavano assieme al gioco delle carte...  non vedeva l'ora di piantargli il coltellaccio nel collo :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> a me faceva impazzire come Otto Stiegel fissava l'ufficiale della gestapo mentre giocavano assieme al gioco delle carte...  non vedeva l'ora di piantargli il coltellaccio nel collo :carneval:


La storia di Otto Stiegel mi ha fatta pisciar dalle risate... "sono un ammiratore del suo operato" :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La storia di Otto Stiegel mi ha fatta pisciar dalle risate... "sono un ammiratore del suo operato" :rotfl:


si bellissima! :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si bellissima! :carneval:


Mi chiedo sempre come riesca a venir fuori con certi personaggi e sono molto invidiosa :racchia:


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi chiedo sempre come riesca a venir fuori con certi personaggi e sono molto invidiosa :racchia:


vabbè, ma ci sta a invidiare i geni


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè, ma ci sta a invidiare i geni


E' vero almeno si ha una buona scusa:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' vero almeno si ha una buona scusa:carneval:


vero :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vero :carneval:


leggevo la tua firma... certo che il Baffo a egocentrismo da punti


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> leggevo la tua firma... certo che il Baffo a egocentrismo da punti


eh si, non scherza... però non ha mica torto, chi si crede di essere il sole? Una stella gialla di pessima categoria... morendo non diventerà neanche un buco nero... ringrazi che ci siamo noi, piuttosto :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eh si, non scherza... però non ha mica torto, chi si crede di essere il sole? Una stella gialla di pessima categoria... morendo non diventerà neanche un buco nero... ringrazi che ci siamo noi, piuttosto :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:

pero' credo che al sole freghi ben poco di noi... se fosse cosciente del favore che ci sta facendo procederebbe con l'implosione!


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2009)

lui senza di noi sì, noi no.


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> pero' credo che al sole freghi ben poco di noi... se fosse cosciente del favore che ci sta facendo procederebbe con l'implosione!


Poveraccio, non ha libertà di scelta... è come un pupazzo a molla, una volta caricato deve girare finchè c'è una differenza di potenziale... anche se fosse cosciente non avrebbe nessuna possibilità... Così impara :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *lui senza di noi sì*, noi no.


non è mica detto...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Poveraccio, non ha libertà di scelta... è come un pupazzo a molla, una volta caricato deve girare finchè c'è una differenza di potenziale... anche se fosse cosciente non avrebbe nessuna possibilità... Così impara :carneval:


Lo so, fa quello che sa far meglio splende e non rompe i coglioni! :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non è mica detto...


Anche tu hai ragione... potrebbe essere tutto nella nostra testa!
Una nevrosi collettiva:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche tu hai ragione... potrebbe essere tutto nella nostra testa!
> Una nevrosi collettiva:carneval:


non lo escludo affatto... :carneval: Sicuramente ci serve... mah, non ci capisco più nulla :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non è mica detto...


è detto e scritto . ma capisco che a questo punto possiamo mettere in discussione anche il fatto di esistere realmente 
ma che parlo a fare con te...passami ringhio:singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è detto e scritto . ma capisco che a questo punto possiamo mettere in discussione anche il fatto di esistere realmente
> ma che parlo a fare con te...passami ringhio:singleeye:


Detto e scritto da noi esseri umani, il sole non si e' ancora espresso in merito:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2009)

*e chi l'ha detto?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Detto e scritto da noi esseri umani, il sole non si e' ancora espresso in merito:carneval:


con me sì:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è detto e scritto . ma capisco che a questo punto possiamo mettere in discussione anche il fatto di esistere realmente
> ma che parlo a fare con te...passami ringhio:singleeye:


eccotelo... però non puoi lasciarmi così... prima di parlare col cane, dimmi cosa ti ha rivelato la stelassa...:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eccotelo... però non puoi lasciarmi così... prima di parlare col cane, dimmi cosa ti ha rivelato la stelassa...:carneval:


nientediché , in compenso sono abbronzatissima:racchia:
(forse dovevo usare una protezione più alta)


----------



## Nobody (24 Novembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> nientediché , in compenso sono abbronzatissima:racchia:
> (forse dovevo usare una protezione più alta)


delle stelle non ci si può fidare :racchia:


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2009)

ma avete sentito parlare di paranormal activity? pare sia un film a basso costo, come the blair witch project che è stato definito il "più spaventoso di tutti i tempi".
da quel che traspare sembra contenere poco sangue e tanta suspence ...è un genere che preferisco.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Novembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete sentito parlare di paranormal activity? pare sia un film a basso costo, come the blair witch project che è stato definito il "più spaventoso di tutti i tempi".
> da quel che traspare sembra contenere poco sangue e tanta suspence ...è un genere che preferisco.


Ne ho visto un pezzetto ieri ma mi e' venuta la strizza (reduce dall'esperienza Revolution 9)...la mezz'ora che ho visto mi e' sembrata veramente ottima!


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne ho visto un pezzetto ieri *ma mi e' venuta la strizza* (reduce dall'esperienza Revolution 9)...la mezz'ora che ho visto mi e' sembrata veramente ottima!


 è un bel segnale :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Novembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un bel segnale :mrgreen:


Non lo consiglio a chi vive solo... perche' la storia e' proprio quella... cose strane che accadono quando si e' soli a casa:mrgreen:
Vivendo da sola passo fino al matrimonio:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (28 Novembre 2009)

*tesis*

restando sul genere : 
chi di voi invece si è visto "Tesis" di Alejandro Amenabar?? Vecchiotto, ma lo consiglio moolto caldamente :nuke:


----------



## Bruja (29 Novembre 2009)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non ci riesco perche' quell'attrice mi va proprio sul culo! Zero punti per lei, quando ha perso la scarpa poi e' entrata nell'insieme dei numeri negativi:carneval:


Non sono entrata nel thread èperché non ho visto i film citati e mi ripromettevo di vederli dopo le vostre critiche, ma la tua frase sulla scarpa é da apoteosi della discriminazione calzaturiera...:carneval::mexican::rotfl:
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (30 Novembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sono entrata nel thread èperché non ho visto i film citati e mi ripromettevo di vederli dopo le vostre critiche, ma la tua frase sulla scarpa é da apoteosi della discriminazione calzaturiera...:carneval::mexican::rotfl:
> Bruja


Abbi pazienza ma non posso dar credito a una donna che perde una scarpa fatta su misura.:carneval:


----------



## Bruja (30 Novembre 2009)

*infatti*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma non posso dar credito a una donna che perde una scarpa fatta su misura.:carneval:


Infatti, si può perdere un uomo, ma scarpe artigianali... proprio no!!!:rotfl:
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (4 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Infatti, si può perdere un uomo, ma scarpe artigianali... proprio no!!!:rotfl:
> Bruja


Certamente, un uomo si rimpiazza facile, facile... ma una scarpa fatta su misura la vedo dura!

Comunque ho preso coraggio e ho visto Paranormal Activity per intero...la cosa che disturba "maggiormente" sono le riprese "amatoriali" ... ho dormito con la luce accesa e credo si ripetera' per almeno una settimana:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certamente, un uomo si rimpiazza facile, facile... ma una scarpa fatta su misura la vedo dura!
> 
> Comunque ho preso coraggio e ho visto Paranormal Activity per intero...la cosa che disturba "maggiormente" sono le riprese "amatoriali" ... ho dormito con la luce accesa e credo si ripetera' per almeno una settimana:unhappy:


dipende dall'uomo, però... ci sono i quaquaraquà, i ruffiani, gli ominicchi, e gli uomini. il 99% stanno nei primi tre, e sono intercambiabili hai ragione... :mexican:gli uomini però non si rinpiazzano così facilmente. Oh, vale pure per le donne, chiaramente.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dipende dall'uomo, però... ci sono i quaquaraquà, i ruffiani, gli ominicchi, e gli uomini. il 99% stanno nei primi tre, e sono intercambiabili hai ragione... :mexican:gli uomini però non si rinpiazzano così facilmente. Oh, vale pure per le donne, chiaramente.


Certamente... pero' le scarpe raramente deludono:carneval:

Ne approfitto per dirvi del mio ultimo acquisto: si chiamano Slovz e vengono dalla Russia. Sono in feltro bello spesso e mantengono il piede caldo anche a una  temperatura come -40... la galoche di plastica si puo' rimuovere... non c'e' destra e sinistra, ma dopo due giorni prendono la forma del piede e sono una vera goduria!
Sembrano brutti, ma indossati sono proprio cool! Se qualcuna cercava una alternativa ai soliti UGG gli Slovz sono una superdegnaalternativa e costano anche molto meno

http://www.slovz.com/p/1/homepage.html


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certamente... pero' le scarpe raramente deludono:carneval:
> 
> Ne approfitto per dirvi del mio ultimo acquisto: si chiamano Slovz e vengono dalla Russia. Sono in feltro bello spesso e mantengono il piede caldo anche a una  temperatura come -40... la galoche di plastica si puo' rimuovere... non c'e' destra e sinistra, ma dopo due giorni prendono la forma del piede e sono una vera goduria!
> Sembrano brutti, ma indossati sono proprio cool! Se qualcuna cercava una alternativa ai soliti UGG gli Slovz sono una superdegnaalternativa e costano anche molto meno
> ...


ahahahahahahah... la giovane pioniera tettona con la bandiera rossa è un must :carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (4 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certamente... pero' le scarpe raramente deludono:carneval:
> 
> Ne approfitto per dirvi del mio ultimo acquisto: si chiamano Slovz e vengono dalla Russia. Sono in feltro bello spesso e mantengono il piede caldo anche a una temperatura come -40... la galoche di plastica si puo' rimuovere... non c'e' destra e sinistra, ma dopo due giorni prendono la forma del piede e sono una vera goduria!
> Sembrano brutti, ma indossati sono proprio cool! Se qualcuna cercava una alternativa ai soliti UGG gli Slovz sono una superdegnaalternativa e costano anche molto meno
> ...


 accidenti, sono carini ma... 139 euro!!! mi pare tantissimo!!
senti, quando togli la galoche di plastica, hanno una suola? o sono solo per stare in casa?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah... la giovane pioniera tettona con la bandiera rossa è un must :carneval:


Ma non e' fantastica come pubblicita'? :carneval:
Io mi sono svenata subito! Sembra quella propaganda orrida dell'ex USSR


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non e' fantastica come pubblicita'? :carneval:
> Io mi sono svenata subito! Sembra quella propaganda orrida dell'ex USSR


esatto:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certamente, un uomo si rimpiazza facile, facile... ma una scarpa fatta su misura la vedo dura!
> 
> Comunque ho preso coraggio e ho visto Paranormal Activity per intero...la cosa che disturba "maggiormente" sono le riprese "amatoriali" ... ho dormito con la luce accesa e credo si ripetera' per almeno una settimana:unhappy:


 qual è la parte più paurosa?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> qual è la parte più paurosa?


Non saprei... direi che e' l'atmosfera, la tensione che si crea in tutto il film a dare fastidio... per me fa piu' paura quello di quando l'essere inizia a manifestarsi ... comunque la scena (che e' anche nel trailer quindi niente spoiler) in cui dormono e l'entita' solleva le lenzuola senza che se accorgano e' discretamente fastidiosa


----------



## Lettrice (4 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> esatto:carneval:



Stanno da dio col mio Ushanka (si scrive cosi' boh) con tanto di stella rossa:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Stanno da dio col mio Ushanka (si scrive cosi' boh) con tanto di stella rossa:carneval:


:rotfl:
Avrai anche il pass alla giacca con la foto di Lenin, immagino :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (4 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non saprei... direi che e' l'atmosfera, la tensione che si crea in tutto il film a dare fastidio... per me fa piu' paura quello di quando l'essere inizia a manifestarsi ... comunque la scena (che e' anche nel trailer quindi niente spoiler) in cui dormono e l'entita' solleva le lenzuola senza che se accorgano e' discretamente fastidiosa


ma poi è un'entità maligna o solo curiosa?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Avrai anche il pass alla giacca con la foto di Lenin, immagino :mexican:


No quello mi manca:carneval:
Compenso col capello platinato:rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (4 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No quello mi manca:carneval:
> Compenso col capello platinato:rotfl:


Ma perchè accontentarsi quando si può fare l'en-plein con la giacca con foto di Lenin?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma perchè accontentarsi quando si può fare l'en-plein con la giacca con foto di Lenin?:mrgreen:


La gente potrebbe farsi un'impressione sbagliata:carneval:

La foto di Lenin sulla giacca e' super trash... lo farei anche ma non vorrei essere scambiata per comunista, mi prenderebbe un po' alle palle


----------



## Lettrice (5 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma poi è un'entità maligna o solo curiosa?


Non lo so, sbattacchia i protagonisti da una parte all'altra della stanza con violenza


----------

